

7 posts for entrepreneurs on motivation, fear of failure & more - rosskimbarovsky
http://blog.crowdspring.com/2010/05/twitter-link-roundup-39-design-copywriting-marketing-small-business-social-media-and-more/#startups

======
brm
Frankly I'm confused why this has 8 votes. I like Crowdspring but I really
wish they'd stop vote spamming HN with posts about links that they've linked
to.

~~~
tannerburson
I agree, good company, good people, but this is total link spam. There is not
real content, nothing to discuss, nothing. It's probably nothing but votes
from people who work there too, which is sad.

